# silver paper for prints



## Dew (Feb 10, 2004)

im really digging this b&w film .. im wanting to explore different types of paper for print .. something silverish .... what do u recommend .. if u have a sample photo, that would be great

also, can this paper be printed in a "regular" photo printer?


----------



## motcon (Feb 11, 2004)

agfa insignia is rich. you won't get a 'silver', per se, from any paper unless you do some post processing. 

i own a set of chemicals that will turn either the shadows to silver or the highlights to silver (you can, of course, do it selectively as well). it's pretty ok for the right photo. sadly, the bottles no longer have labels. let me think where i got them....


...now i 'member.

http://www.rockaloid.com/products.html#halo


i actually have one that i will be doing (selective hightlights), but not in the next two weeks or so.


----------



## TheProf (May 2, 2004)

Sorry im super late to this but Luminos makes all kinds of strange paper im pretty sure thay make a silver one too!


----------

